# My car seats four passengers. Four. Not five. Four.



## SeahawkTim

Three separate times tonight I had to put my foot down when I roll up to a location and see a group of five 20-something YOLOs try to climb into the car. They seem to think that I'm willing to risk getting ticketed (not to mentioned sued into the stone age if we get in an accident) for a $20 ride. They know exactly what type of car they're requesting; if they need more room, that's what UberSUV is for.

If I see more people wanting a ride than I can hold in my car, they get two options:
1) Request a second UberX for the other riders, or
2) Client requested cancel. $5 charge.


----------



## Uber Driver 007

I recently decided I will not accept a group if they have more than 4 passengers. I drive an SUV with a 3rd row (UberX) but I realized that God forbid if I were involved in an accident, even though there would be enough available seat belts, uber might blame me for having more passengers than the advertised maximum of 4 and decline any of their magical insurance coverage. 

I think it will be best for me to decline the whole group and drive away vs get a guaranteed low rating by the cheapos for me enforcing the law / uber rules.


----------



## grams777

Uber Driver 007 said:


> I recently decided I will not accept a group if they have more than 4 passengers. I drive an SUV with a 3rd row (UberX) but I realized that God forbid if I were involved in an accident, even though there would be enough available seat belts, uber might blame me for having more passengers than the advertised maximum of 4 and decline any of their magical insurance coverage.
> 
> I think it will be best for me to decline the whole group and drive away vs get a guaranteed low rating by the cheapos for me enforcing the law / uber rules.


I think you're ok as long as you stay within what the vehicle is rated for. But if they want more than that, you may hope to bail out of the ride entirely and avoid a nearly guaranteed low rating for following the law. Of course, that last part is likely not kosher official policy. I can seat 6 passengers, yet even still I get people wanting 7-8.

https://partners.uber.com/faq/questions/1001

*What if I'm asked to take more passengers than I can fit?*
You should never feel pressured to take more passengers than you can legally seat in your vehicle.

If this happens, politely let your clients know that someone else in the group will have to request another Uber for the extra passengers.


----------



## Chicago-uber

I had 7 people trying to get into my car which can hold max 4 passengers... And, no.. I'm not putting anyone in the back of my hatchback...


----------



## Art

the most i have had in my suv was palm spring white party 12 grown @$$ man in speedoooo-nooo's and nail polished toe's + me


----------



## Sydney Uber

SeahawkTim said:


> Three separate times tonight I had to put my foot down when I roll up to a location and see a group of five 20-something YOLOs try to climb into the car. They seem to think that I'm willing to risk getting ticketed (not to mentioned sued into the stone age if we get in an accident) for a $20 ride. They know exactly what type of car they're requesting; if they need more room, that's what UberSUV is for.
> 
> If I see more people wanting a ride than I can hold in my car, they get two options:
> 1) Request a second UberX for the other riders, or
> 2) Client requested cancel. $5 charge.


I rocked up to a pickup the other day.

4 passengers and a couple of stacks of pizzas at least 2 foot high. I asked them to put them in the boot and they said they'll carry them on their laps.

Technically they are unrestrained goods in a cabin and I should've insisted - the car stank for hours of Pizza.


----------



## Just Some Guy

Sydney Uber said:


> the car stank for hours of Pizza.


I always carry a spray can of air freshener (apple cinnamon), and I'll usually spray the back after every trip. I get _a lot _of compliments on how good my car smells. I go through about a can a month, and they only cost $1.


----------



## ChrisR2525

I've had this same problem twice now and I've only been on the road for two weeks. One guy had an open beer in his hand! I'm not going to risk getting ticketed for an overloaded car and open container AND beat the hell out of my car for these cheapskates.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

I would ask that Uber put the four passenger limitation in their brief description of UberX on the uber.com page.

In addition to the safety and legal issues of having more riders than seat belts is the weight capacity of the car. Take a look at your owner's manual and you might be surprised that even with only four passengers you might be over the weight specifications on your car.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Uber have had plenty of feedback about this problem. I bet in EVERY City they operate in.

It just goes to show the cavalier attitude it has towards the safety of its drivers and riders.

Any rider who is reported trying this on SHOULD have their account deactivated immediately with a message to respond to an email stating they understand they can only put 4pax in a UBERX or sedan vehicle. Once they accept that condition they get put back online.

Uber continues to facilitate this dangerous practice with it policy of doing nothing


----------



## TomNashville

Every single rating of 3 or less that I have gotten on Uber was as a result of me politely telling passengers that I cannot accommodate more than 4 passengers. I even offer to give them a code to make the other ride free. I had one passenger tell me that I "seriously messed up" his plans by making his group of 6 split up and not pile into my Ford Edge. I have concluded that I will automatically cancel every ride where there are 5 or more people who don't tell me that they have ALREADY requested a second ride.


----------



## TomNashville

I went to a hotel on Church Street for a pick-up about a week ago, texted the passenger that I was there, waited 5 minutes, then 2 drunk girls come out and inform me that "we're waiting on 3 more", to which I inform her that, "I only have 4 seats available", and she rudely replied with, "Are you going to ****ing cry about it?". "GET THE **** OUT OF MY CAR *****!", and of course, the obligatory, "have a nice day" *cancel*


----------



## TomNashville

Oc_DriverX said:


> I would ask that Uber put the four passenger limitation in their brief description of UberX on the uber.com page.
> 
> In addition to the safety and legal issues of having more riders than seat belts is the weight capacity of the car. Take a look at your owner's manual and you might be surprised that even with only four passengers you might be over the weight specifications on your car.


It actually does say "4 people max" in a pop-up if you click on the "uberx" button on the app.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

I think there should be another box where you enter and confirm the number of passengers riding, before a rider requests a car.

It can be done with surge pricing, where the passenger confirms this by entering the multiple before requesting a car. 

It will also help the driver and make it quicker when approaching the pick upto see how many people they're expected. Eg. If 2 people are confirmed to ride then the driver can look for couples (or pull up next to a couple) when approaching pick up.


----------



## grams777

TomNashville said:


> I have concluded that I will automatically cancel every ride where there are 5 or more people who don't tell me that they have ALREADY requested a second ride.


Hi Tom. Welcome to the forum. Looks like were in the same town.

That's about the only way I think you can avoid a pretty bad rating for the ride. If you have to deny someone anything, you're likely to take a ratings hit for it. This goes from open alcohol to smoking to # passengers to blasting out the radio.


----------



## grams777

London UberExec Driver said:


> I think there should be another box where you enter and confirm the number of passengers riding, before a rider requests a car.
> 
> It can be done with surge pricing, where the passenger confirms this by entering the multiple before requesting a car.
> 
> It will also help the driver and make it quicker when approaching the pick upto see how many people they're expected. Eg. If 2 people are confirmed to ride then the driver can look for couples (or pull up next to a couple) when approaching pick up.


Some passengers have said to me that they looked for a place to put the number of people and wish there were one.


----------



## Just Some Guy

grams777 said:


> Some passengers have said to me that they looked for a place to put the number of people and wish there were one.


It's interesting that Uber doesn't give them a way to indicate the number of passengers, yet the waybill on our end has a listing for it (it always says "Passengers: 1").


----------



## London UberExec Driver

That's true! 

Although it may be a legal requirement to note the number of passengers when a trip is carried out in case an enforcement/licensing officer checks in certain countries/cities. 

Whether it matters if its correct or not I don't know.


----------



## LuLu

London UberExec Driver said:


> I think there should be another box where you enter and confirm the number of passengers riding, before a rider requests a car.
> 
> It can be done with surge pricing, where the passenger confirms this by entering the multiple before requesting a car.
> 
> It will also help the driver and make it quicker when approaching the pick upto see how many people they're expected. Eg. If 2 people are confirmed to ride then the driver can look for couples (or pull up next to a couple) when approaching pick up.


Why, why don't they require pax to give total # of riders, how many stops etc......I always see 1 rider and destination TBD....


----------



## Sydney Uber

LuLu said:


> Why, why don't they require pax to give total # of riders, how many stops etc......I always see 1 rider and destination TBD....


Perhaps it's further pandering to the target demographic - the average youngster can't be bothered with detail, they just expect everything to mysteriously happen the way they desire.


----------



## Moofish

I wouldn't be hard to program that into the app along with a lot of other things such as Tips, Extra Space for Luggage, or Handicap Access, but as I see it, Uber is really striving to make it as simple for the rider as possible without the drivers in mind. At the least, they just need to set the pin and submit the request (no destination needed), anything beyond those 2 steps is probably considered too complicated and a turn off for most people willing to use the app.


----------



## Googyl

Additional information should be available yet optional. Such as the option to input an address (beneficial for someone who is going far), option to tip (though I think Uber wouldn't want the hassle of that because it's probably not legal for them to put a 20% commission on it), option to input number of passengers so that the proper car can be offered the job.


----------



## Just Some Guy

Googyl said:


> Additional information should be available yet optional. Such as the option to input an address (beneficial for someone who is going far), option to tip (though I think Uber wouldn't want the hassle of that because it's probably not legal for them to put a 20% commission on it), option to input number of passengers so that the proper car can be offered the job.


Of course the flaw in that argument is that Uber already allows tipping for UberTaxi, so adding it for everyone else should be easy...


----------



## Oscar Levant

SeahawkTim said:


> Three separate times tonight I had to put my foot down when I roll up to a location and see a group of five 20-something YOLOs try to climb into the car. They seem to think that I'm willing to risk getting ticketed (not to mentioned sued into the stone age if we get in an accident) for a $20 ride. They know exactly what type of car they're requesting; if they need more room, that's what UberSUV is for.
> 
> If I see more people wanting a ride than I can hold in my car, they get two options:
> 1) Request a second UberX for the other riders, or
> 2) Client requested cancel. $5 charge.


I only allow four riders, and I've had to turn people away pulling up to weddings and parties and bars
, but I tell them it's because of insurance.
With that explanation, people understand. ( I don't know if it is true or not, but it is probably true ).


----------



## Roberto

I don't even like 4 riders. Not good for the car especially if they are larger people. They get dinged a star if they try to fit 4.


----------



## LADriver

One of my pet peeves of UBERxing. It's usually passengers that are trying to beat the surge pricing and/or didn't pass 1st grade math, 5 is always bigger than 4. "Let's order a cheaper UBERx during the surge even though we know we need an UBERBlack /UBERSuv. heh, heh, heh. The driver will just be some country bumpkin' who don't even speak the English." 

This happens so often on the weekends in L.A. that I now strictly lock my doors, open my passenger window halfway and do not allow anyone inside unless they confirm the name on the order and how many passengers they have. I do this even if I clearly see that there are only 3 or 4 passengers. It's a good habit to develop as a driver and also as a "teaching" moment to the passengers that 4 means 4.

Unfortunately, there are careless and reckless, I might add, UBERx drivers out there that do allow 5 passengers in a small 4 passenger vehicle. Examples: As I was idling at a red light at Santa Monica and Fairfax in West Hollywood, I see a small black Honda pull curbside in front of me. Low and behold, I start to count the passengers as they get out. One female pops out of the front. Then, a SECOND female exits the rear, followed by a THIRD, then a FOURTH and finally a FIFTH. At another pickup a few days later, I was waiting at the apartment tower on La Cienega south of Sunset for a passenger. And what to my flinching eyes parks in front of me? A little tiny black Honda Fit wanna-be-car, much smaller than a Prius. Once again, a female passenger pops out of the front while FOUR females exit from the back seat. It was like watching one of those Clown Cars at the Circus.

Passengers try to load 5 into a 4 because they get drivers that failed 1st grade math.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

LADriver said:


> Unfortunately, there are careless and reckless, I might add, UBERx drivers out there that do allow 5 passengers in a small 4 passenger vehicle.


Plenty of examples just on this forum of drivers that ADMIT to doing this. Eventually somebody will get issued a big enough ticket or get into an accident and they will decide the risk is not worth the VERY limited reward. In the mean time.....customers with 5+ people will continue to request UberX because......"ALL the other Uber drivers let us do it".


----------



## Kristin Bednarz

In Lubbock, only UberX is available. That's it. And I have a Honda Pilot that can hold up to 6 with seat belts. I've taken 6 before. I didn't know I wasn't supposed to. I went to the hotel with the conference to get approved to drive and the Uber instructor said that UberXL and SUV is not available yet in my area and that I was OK taking more then 4 if my car could hold them. But if I'm not getting paid the far to take the extra riders, should I? He said it was up to me. 

Also, this is probably a dumb questions, but what exactly is "pax"? I read that term here all the time. I tried searching, but it didn't offer a term or definition.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Pax = Passengers
You can take as many people as you have seat belts for. If it is a UberX trip you are only required to take 4. If your city doesn't have UberXL or SUV then it's up to you whether you want to take more than 4 or if you want some of the passengers to wait for a second Uberx.


----------



## Kristin Bednarz

Thank you for the explanation. Knowledge is power.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

Chicago-uber said:


> I had 7 people trying to get into my car which can hold max 4 passengers... And, no.. I'm not putting anyone in the back of my hatchback...


You need a car with a trunk.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

Ok....

Pulled up to a place on California st, SF. Five girls come up to the car, open the door and say...you can take five right! Nope. But there is another Uber right there. I bet you can make a second request and split the group. That's bullshit! The other Uber drivers do it all the time! ( at this point I decide to with hold very important information from both the angry chicklettes and the other driver...let's see what he does....). The girls walk over to the other driver and say.....that guy is being an asshole and won't take all five of us. Will you? He says yes....and they all pile in. Not one puts on a seat belt. Driver backs out into the street and.....

The cop standing about 15 ft away walks out and stops him. Motions him to the curb. And proceeds to write six seat belt violations.

Dick move? Maybe. But then again a real dick move is creating rider expectation that cause problems for other drivers.


----------



## Moo Moo

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Ok....
> 
> Pulled up to a place on California st, SF. Five girls come up to the car, open the door and say...you can take five right! Nope. But there is another Uber right there. I bet you can make a second request and split the group. That's bullshit! The other Uber drivers do it all the time! ( at this point I decide to with hold very important information from both the angry chicklettes and the other driver...let's see what he does....). The girls walk over to the other driver and say.....that guy is being an asshole and won't take all five of us. Will you? He says yes....and they all pile in. Not one puts on a seat belt. Driver backs out into the street and.....
> 
> The cop standing about 15 ft away walks out and stops him. Motions him to the curb. And proceeds to write six seat belt violations.
> 
> Dick move? Maybe. But then again a real dick move is creating rider expectation that cause problems for other drivers.


https://encrypted.google.com/#q=California+DMV+seat+belt+violation+ticket
How much is a ticket for not wearing a seatbelt?
The minimum *ticket* cost of an adult *seat belt* violation in California is $142 and up, and a minimum of $445 for *not* properly restraining a child under 16. If the parent is *not* in the car, the driver gets the *ticket*.

$142 x 6 tickets = $852


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

Moo Moo said:


> How much is a ticket for not wearing a seatbelt?
> The minimum *ticket* cost of an adult *seat belt* violation in California is $142 and up, and a minimum of $445 for *not* properly restraining a child under 16. If the parent is *not* in the car, the driver gets the *ticket*.
> 
> $142 x 6 tickets = $852


Remember...that's minimum $142.00 X 6.....it could cost you far more.


----------



## D Town

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Ok....
> 
> Pulled up to a place on California st, SF. Five girls come up to the car, open the door and say...you can take five right! Nope. But there is another Uber right there. I bet you can make a second request and split the group. That's bullshit! The other Uber drivers do it all the time! ( at this point I decide to with hold very important information from both the angry chicklettes and the other driver...let's see what he does....). The girls walk over to the other driver and say.....that guy is being an asshole and won't take all five of us. Will you? He says yes....and they all pile in. Not one puts on a seat belt. Driver backs out into the street and.....
> 
> The cop standing about 15 ft away walks out and stops him. Motions him to the curb. And proceeds to write six seat belt violations.
> 
> Dick move? Maybe. But then again a real dick move is creating rider expectation that cause problems for other drivers.


Who gets the ticket in CA the driver or the people not wearing the belts? The driver was a moron but ALL of them were morons and I'd sleep better knowing ALL of them shared some of the pain.

Also I had this problem often. It stopped once I started sending a copy and paste text message thanking them for requesting a ride and informing them I could take no more than four pax. Had a few cancel within 30 seconds but the rest just replied that it was cool. Saved me many headaches I think.


----------



## SafeT

It is extremely difficult to enforce this with the bar hopping crowd as they poor in slowly, after you think you have everyone. So, now you have to kick people out (which can be dangerous to you or your car) or take the extra passenger. If you say screw it, I am not going to risk a scene... then take the a-holes and then give them a 1 star. They will have a hard time using Uber again as most drivers are watching for Uber ratings now on the pings. Back to stinky cabs for them, where the pigs belong.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

D Town said:


> Who gets the ticket in CA the driver or the people not wearing the belts? The driver was a moron but ALL of them were morons and I'd sleep better knowing ALL of them shared some of the pain.
> 
> Also I had this problem often. It stopped once I started sending a copy and paste text message thanking them for requesting a ride and informing them I could take no more than four pax. Had a few cancel within 30 seconds but the rest just replied that it was cool. Saved me many headaches I think.


The passengers not wearing their seat belts get tickets. The driver gets one to for allowing the passengers to go belt less.

That text is a great idea.


----------



## D Town

SafeT said:


> It is extremely difficult to enforce this with the bar hopping crowd as they poor in slowly, after you think you have everyone. So, now you have to kick people out (which can be dangerous to you or your car) or take the extra passenger. If you say screw it, I am not going to risk a scene... then take the a-holes and then give them a 1 star. They will have a hard time using Uber again as most drivers are watching for Uber ratings now on the pings. Back to stinky cabs for them, where the pigs belong.


If they use Uber often then a 1 star every so often means little to them. Its not worth it to the driver. Kick them out.


----------



## cheerose

Did they cancel your ride and request another?


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

cheerose said:


> Did they cancel your ride and request another?


Are you asking me? If so....

No. I canceled it. I don't tolerate abusive passenger for any reason. You are either refused or out of the car immediately. And there are virtually no exceptions.


----------



## cheerose

Yes... Sorry -- When they went to the next Uber... I wonder if they had cancel or you.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

cheerose said:


> Yes... Sorry -- When they went to the next Uber... I wonder if they had cancel or you.


Here is the funny part about that......

They got in and instead of the driver waiting to be sure he got the ping, he literally backed out on to the street and started driving as the doors were closing. No way he got a ping that fast.

This place normally has a lot of cops around. They do events there. Had he just waited a minute and looked around he probably would have seen the officer.


----------



## LADriver

SeahawkTim said:


> Three separate times tonight I had to put my foot down when I roll up to a location and see a group of five 20-something YOLOs try to climb into the car. They seem to think that I'm willing to risk getting ticketed (not to mentioned sued into the stone age if we get in an accident) for a $20 ride. They know exactly what type of car they're requesting; if they need more room, that's what UberSUV is for.
> 
> If I see more people wanting a ride than I can hold in my car, they get two options:
> 1) Request a second UberX for the other riders, or
> 2) Client requested cancel. $5 charge.


Here we are at November 26, 2015, over one year from the original post, and this overloading problem continues to happen on a regular basis.

Tonight: I pull up at 3AM in front of a large apartment complex. Two males walk over and I let them in, not following my own "lock and confirm" rule. The first guy looks at my bag in the front seat and says, "We have four passengers." I pull my bag and scan for the rest of the passengers. "Where are they?" I ask. "They're on the way." says the second male in the back seat.

Low and behold, three more passengers approach the car, two males and a female. I immediately say, "Four is the limit. I see five." The female says, " We'll tip you. We can hide the other." I can barely hold my laughter as I repeat four is the limit and put up my hand with four fingers showing, in case I'm talking to the deaf. They proceed to exit the car in an angry tone, "Cancel! We'll just call another!" And off I go into LA LA Land SMFH!!!

Saturday November 21, 2015: I respond to a 3AM request in Hollywood. There's a bunch of people milling around a building. As soon as I pull up, SIX people start walking toward my car. I immediately lock my doors and half-open my window. They're all aggressive and start pulling on my doors, yelling, "Open, open the doors!"

I tell the pretty blond that comes to my window that four is the limit. She says, "I'll ride in the trunk." First off, I'm shocked as to why the pretty blonde would offer to ride in the trunk while the Ugly guys get to ride in the seats. By now I know just to move on from these situations. I don't negotiate with people that are wasting my time. I tell Miss Pretty Blonde, "I'm out." And true to form, Miss Pretty Blonde repeats what I said to the Ugly Ones, "He's out." I pull away and cancel while one of the Ugly Ones screams, "I need that car!" I get a second request from the same group as I turn the corner a block away. I let the request go to its' timely death.


----------



## HansGr.Uber

Sydney Uber said:


> I rocked up to a pickup the other day.
> 
> 4 passengers and a couple of stacks of pizzas at least 2 foot high. I asked them to put them in the boot and they said they'll carry them on their laps.
> 
> Technically they are unrestrained goods in a cabin and I should've insisted - the car stank for hours of Pizza.


This honestly never occurred to me. This very same scenario plays out in my vehicle at least a couple of times each week. What kind of risks am I taking here? Does the amount of people make a difference when "unrestrained goods" are involved?


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

long ago, over 20 years, industry had moved to an unreasonable system of customer service. The public responded in the usual manner. They simply demanded more. Increased their level of condescension. The " Yelp " generation has interpreted this to mean that their opinion come with a level of superiority that demands you capitulate to there every demand lest they damage you either financially or by impugning your reputation.

It is said that Marlon Brando said to Val Kilmer....you are confusing your talent with the size of your paycheck.

Truer words have never been spoken about the childish level of behavior demonstrated by consumers today.


----------



## Jack Marrero

I had thr same problem last night in 2 separate trips. First one the gal who requested the trip said to me: "We always seat 5 in all other Uber rides, you're the only one who has declined". She didn't cancelled. I waited 5 min and cancelled myself. Second ride was trying to negotiate with me to let fifth rider come alone. I explained why not and that he could request and XL, then told him after 5 minutes. Either you cancel or Iwill. Then he cancelled.


----------



## nickd8775

For a group of 5 I say that I can't take more than 4. If they have an attitude or beg me to take 5, then I say that I'm taking zero, cancel and take the $5. If they already understand that I can't take 5, then I let them in. 
Next time I should wait for the next Uber to show up. If all 5 go in and its not an XL then I will warn the driver that I will call the cops. I'll still not take anyone because I will get a bad rating. 
I'd love to see a stupid driver get a ticket, and deactivated if he reports it to Uber.


----------



## rocksteady

I used to give the the option of ordering another uberX but I've learned usually, no matter how they act, you're going to get a one star for taking the ride. The only option is to tell them to cancel and order an uberXL, drive around the block and hope it's been five minutes before they cancel so you get the cancellation fee. Keep your doors locked until you've verified that the amount is 4 or less. Uber is the one at fault for in no way enforcing their policy to abide by every seatbelt law around. Just more proof that uber doesn't give a fug about its "partners" or really, its customers safety either, even if customers don't. The problem would quickly be resolved if with an easy fix to the policy. If rider wastes our time trying to stuff more than there are seatbelts for, it's an automatic cancellation and penalty fee. The issue would resolve itself overnight.


----------



## D Town

nickd8775 said:


> For a group of 5 I say that I can't take more than 4. If they have an attitude or beg me to take 5, then I say that I'm taking zero, cancel and take the $5. If they already understand that I can't take 5, then I let them in.
> Next time I should wait for the next Uber to show up. If all 5 go in and its not an XL then I will warn the driver that I will call the cops. I'll still not take anyone because I will get a bad rating.
> I'd love to see a stupid driver get a ticket, and deactivated if he reports it to Uber.


Warn the driver you'll call the cops? You're trying to cause a scene I see. Leave and go make money. Report it to Uber if you like but are you really going to stalk these pax and make SURE their next driver is XL and then if he's not come roaring over, jump out, knock on his window and go, "Excuse me! You're not XL! You're not supposed to take 5! I'm telling!"

....dude, no....

No he shouldn't be doing that, yes it is illegal, yes he's putting himself in danger, yes he's making it harder on ALL drivers but do you honestly think some dude rolling up and telling 6 other adults that their being naughty and they should stop before you tell is going to have them lowering their heads in shame, muttering apologies, and promising to do better or do you think its going to more than likely get you cussed out and - depending on the level of pax intoxication - get you assaulted? Grab a plate, perhaps a photo, Pax name, time, report to Uber if you feel the need.


----------

